# Comment faire une capture d'écran sous Ubuntu ?



## lisaa (19 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer mon vieux macbook pro sous Ubuntu, et je cherche à faire une capture d'écran "sélective", ce que je faisais sous mac os X en afisant maj+cmd+4.

En cherchant, je tombe sur ce qui a l'air d'être le site de référence en documentation : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/capture_d_ecran

Je dois donc faire ctrl+maj+imprim écran. Haha, cette touche n'existe pas sur mon clavier mac !

A-t-elle un équivalent, ou dois-je alors passer par une application tierce de capture d'écran ?

Merci


----------



## luc1en (19 Juin 2017)

lisaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de passer mon vieux macbook pro sous Ubuntu, et je cherche à faire une capture d'écran "sélective", ce que je faisais sous mac os X en afisant maj+cmd+4.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

NB : je débute dans le domaine.
Sous UbuntuMate, je vois dans Applications/Accessoires/Capture d'écran.
On peut choisir tout l'écran, la fenêtre ou une zone sélectionnée.


----------



## lisaa (19 Juin 2017)

Bien vu, merci beaucoup !!!

Et dire que j'ai cherché, mais pas dans mes applis...


----------



## luc1en (19 Juin 2017)

lisaa a dit:


> Bien vu, merci beaucoup !!!
> 
> Et dire que j'ai cherché, mais pas dans mes applis...


Bonsoir,

tant mieux si ça a aidé. Bien souvent, on va chercher trop loin ce qu'on a sous les yeux.

Sur la page de la doc Ubuntu, je lis aussi


> Par défaut, sous Ubuntu, la capture "image" d'écran s'effectue avec l'outil gnome Screenshot.
> …
> Gnome-screenshot : logiciel de capture d'images installé par défaut sous Ubuntu. Il permet d'effectuer des captures d'écrans générales, spécifiques à une fenêtre, capturer une zone d'écran sélectionnée à la souris, ainsi que d'utiliser une temporisation.


----------

